# M2 SSD überhizt? Temperatur 70°C !



## wurmi2 (15. April 2019)

*M2 SSD überhizt? Temperatur 70°C !*

Hallo,

seitdem der Screen meines Laptop manchmal einfriert (ohne Bluescreen) und die Maus sich noch bewegen lässt, habe ich mit CrystalDiskInfo meine SSD überprüft.

meine im Laptop eingebaute M2 SSD 256 GB hat teilweise eine Temparatur von 70°C (auch abhängig von der Zimmertemparatur).

Hier ein Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wärmeausstrahlung ist deutlich. Hab den Laptop hierzu geöffnet um zu Überprüfen ob der Temperatursensor des M2 SSD defekt ist, oder der Speicherbaustein tatsächlich so heiß wird.

Was kann ich tun? Ist die M2 SSD defekt? das ein Garantiefall?


----------



## bastian123f (15. April 2019)

*AW: M2 SSD überhizt? Temperatur 70°C !*

70° ist in Ordnung

Samsung 960 Pro und 960 Evo M.2 SSDs im Test - Seite 7 | Review | Technic3D

Samsung SM951 im Test: Die schnellste SSD fuer den M.2-Slot (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Der Hersteller gibt 0-70° an. Wobei die meistens mehr abkönnen. 
XPG SX6000 PCIe Gen3x2 M.2 2280 Solid State Drive_XPG_Xtreme Performance Gear


----------



## drstoecker (15. April 2019)

*AW: M2 SSD überhizt? Temperatur 70°C !*

Meine Samsung 500gb 960evo ging auch bis über 80grad und lief problemlos. Hatte auch irgendwo gelesen das die nvme hohe temps brauchen. Habe aber einen passiv kühler draufgemach und jetzt gehst bis Max 40grad.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (15. April 2019)

*AW: M2 SSD überhizt? Temperatur 70°C !*

Adata gibt für die SX6000er >>Operating temperature             0°C - 70°C<< vor.


----------



## wurmi2 (15. April 2019)

*AW: M2 SSD überhizt? Temperatur 70°C !*

70°C hab ich bei IDLE.

So sieht das nach nur 10 Sekunden der Datenübertragung aus: 80°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Internet lese ich, dass M2 SSD selten mehr als 50°C Temperatur aufweisen. Weiterhin, dass dass die Langlebigkeit der Speicherzellen stark verkürzt wird bei Temperaturen über 50°C


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. April 2019)

*AW: M2 SSD überhizt? Temperatur 70°C !*



wurmi2 schrieb:


> Im Internet lese ich, dass M2 SSD selten mehr als 50°C Temperatur aufweisen.



In Desktop-Systemen, ja. In Laptops wo die SSDs keine Chance haben ihre Abwärme irgendwie loszuwerden ist es dagegen nicht selten, dass M.2-SSDs auch mal 70-80°C haben.
Prinzipiell schädlich ist das nicht, da die SSDs automatisch drosseln wenn ihnen zu warm wird, sprich die SSD wird nur so heiß wie sie werden darf und danach wird sie langsam und schaltet im schlimmsten Falle ab. Das drosseln ist im normalen betrieb aber in aller Regel nicht bemerkbar da selbst gedrosselte SSDs noch viel schneller sind als das allermeiste, was ihre Nutzer von ihnen abverlangen.

Beim Verschleiß bitte beachten: Das was du an Temperatur ausliest ist der CONTROLLERCHIP, NICHT der Speicher. Der Controller erträgt Temperaturen bis über 100°C bevor er tatsächlich stirbt, die hersteller drosseln noch ein gutes Stück darunter (in der regel noch vor 80°C). Die Speicherzellen an sich haben keinen Temperatursensor und werden da sie eine viel geringere Leistungsaufnahme als der Controller haben auch nicht so heiß - die erwärmen sich hauptsächlich dadurch, dass ihre Umgebung sie aufheizt und nicht weil sie selbst Wärme abgeben würden.

Natürlich ist es nicht erstrebenswert, dass SSDs die ganze Zeit in solchen Temperaturbereichen rumeiern aber sei beruhigt, besonders in mobilen Geräten mit naturgemäß schlechter Kühlung ist das nicht unüblich und führt weder zu schnellen Toden von SSDs noch relevanten verkürzten Speicherzellenlebensdauern (Fun-Fact: Daten, die auf heiße NAND-Flashzellen geschrieben werden halten deutlich LÄNGER als welche, die man auf kalte Steine schreibt! )


Wenn das Gerät dagegen tatsächlich reproduzierbar deswegen abstürzt läuft was schief, dann funktioniert die Kühlung nicht wie vorgesehen.


----------



## Viking30k (20. April 2019)

*AW: M2 SSD überhizt? Temperatur 70°C !*

Darf man eigentlich eine m.2 unter einer Mainboard Abdeckung betreiben? Habe die Abdeckung vom Maximus ix formula wieder draufgemacht bei längerer Beanspruchung wurde sie kurz 63° warm und bri normaler Nutzung blieb es unter 50° 

Und dann noch eine Frage ich habe einen passiv kühler gekauft auf der m.2 ist aber ein Kleber mit den Daten der SSD müsste der runter zum den montieren? Da ist ein wärme leitpad dabei.

Ssd ist die samsung evo 970

Ps: was ist der Unterschied zwischen der normalen evo und der evo plus? ich habe nur die normale evo gar nicht gesehen das es eine plus gibt


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. April 2019)

*AW: M2 SSD überhizt? Temperatur 70°C !*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Darf man eigentlich eine m.2 unter einer Mainboard Abdeckung betreiben?



Du darfst deine M.2 betreiben wo du willst. Du kannst sie sogar in Isoliermaterial einpacken und es wird sie nicht töten. Wie gesagt, die SSDs laufen bis sie bei ~75°C ankommen, dann drosseln sie runter um die Abwärme zu begrenzen und wenn das nicht hilft schalten sie irgendwo in der Nähe von ~100°C ab. Du kannst eine SSD durch (ihre Eigen-)Temperatur nicht beschädigen. Genausowenig wie CPUs oder GPUs die die gleichen Schutzmechanismen haben.



Viking30k schrieb:


> Und dann noch eine Frage ich habe einen passiv kühler gekauft auf der  m.2 ist aber ein Kleber mit den Daten der SSD müsste der runter zum den  montieren?


Für die maximale Kühlleistung müsste man den Aufkleber entfernen - ABER: Dadurch würdest du die Garantie verleiren und der Kühlkörper funktioniert praktisch genauso gut wenn du ihn auf den Aufkleber pappst (der Aufkleber IST der Kühlkörper ab Werk, in dem Aufkleber ist ne Kupferfolie drin ). Die gefühlten 3 Grad mehr die das ausmacht sind vernachlässigbar, es geht ja nur drum die SSD unter der Drosselgrenze zu halten.




Viking30k schrieb:


> Ps: was ist der Unterschied zwischen der normalen evo und der evo plus?  ich habe nur die normale evo gar nicht gesehen das es eine plus  gibt



Die Plus hat die Nachfolgegeneration von Samsungs 3D-NAND mit mehr Lagen (iirc 96 bei der plus statt 64 bei der normalen evo). Die Plus ist in der Theorie minimal schneller, in der Praxis macht das aber keinen UNterschied. Wenn du die Wahl hast nimm die günstigere.


----------

